# Need a dry rub



## mls (Jul 13, 2007)

I am going to try my first smoke this weekend.  I am going to do 2 slabs of spares in a 36" vertical Smoky Mountain.  I need a very simple dry rub, for my first try, that we can make from common items kept in our kitchen.  Does anyone have any suggestions.  I'll get into special receipes later.  How long do you put the rub on before putting the ribs on.  I'm going t use the 3-2-1 method.  BTW, if I soak them in beer instead, how long do I soak them for?  Thanks.

MLS


----------



## doc (Jul 13, 2007)

MLS,
Sign up for the E-course and buy Jeff's rub and sauce recipes. It will make  you an instant legend to your friends and family. Very simple, very tasty. Awesome stuff there! Also check out the rubs,sauce threads. 

I have only been smoking a few weeks and have some friends who think I have been at it for years, thanks to Jeff's recipes!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's a rub that's about as easy as it gets!

Memphis Style Rib Rub 
4 teaspoons paprika 
2 teaspoons salt 
2 teaspoons onion powder 
2 teaspoons fresh ground black pepper 
1 teaspoons cayenne

optional 1 tablespoon Chilli powder


----------



## kueh (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, a easier rub would be 50% salt and 50% pepper.  I've seen a couple of recipes with just that rub.  Also, I saw a barbecue show on PBS some years ago where the ranch cook only used salt and pepper.  Some  Q shack operators complicate things by adding cayenne pepper to the mixture and supposedly market the rub mixture.  They claim to have won some contests too with said mixture.


----------



## flash (Jul 20, 2007)

And just where is the dark brown sugar


----------

